# Anzahl der Eingegebenen Ziffern ausgeben?



## Lösch (21. Mrz 2005)

Hallo!
Hab folgende Aufgabe gestellt bekommen:
Schreiben Sie ein Programm, dass eine ganze Zahl einliest und die Anzahl der Ziffern ausgibt.

Einlesen ist kein Problem, aber wie ich bestimme wie hoch die anzahl ist weiß ich leider net...
könnt ihr mir da helfen?

gruß
Lösch


----------



## meez (21. Mrz 2005)

Schau dir mal die Methode charAt() von String an, und die Klasse Character...


----------



## DP (21. Mrz 2005)

oder für ganz eilige hausaufgaben 


```
int stellen = new String(zahl + "").length();
```


----------



## bambi (21. Mrz 2005)

Ich denke wir machen hier keine Hausaufgaben...  :noe:


----------



## L-ectron-X (21. Mrz 2005)

Benutze mal die Suche, dazu gab es schon mal einen sehr ergiebigen Thread mit mehreren Lösungsvorschlägen.
Und wenn ich es so wie DP machen würde, dann doch eher so:

```
int stellen = String.valueOf(zahl).length();
```


----------



## meez (21. Mrz 2005)

Das geht aber nicht, wenns noch Buchstaben dazwischen hat...


----------



## L-ectron-X (21. Mrz 2005)

Das mag sein, aber wir reden ja hier jetzt mal von Zahlen...
Den Fall könnte man auch vorher mit isDiggit() oder isLetter() abklären.


----------



## meez (21. Mrz 2005)

Lösch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...dass eine ganze Zahl einliest...



Aha.. :roll:


----------

